# Do You Wash the Meat Before Serving It?



## FourIsCompany (Jan 29, 2008)

Well, that's the question. Do you (and should I) wash or rinse the meat before giving it to the dogs? Or do you open the package and stick it in the bowl?


----------



## Toffifay (Feb 10, 2007)

I do rinse chicken in cold water, although I don't know if it's needed. I rarely rinse beef, but I will rinse beef liver.
I guess I do it out of habit, because I rinse our chicken before cooking.


----------



## GSD4LIFE21 (Mar 8, 2007)

I never wash my dogs meat, but I do my own.


----------



## RavenSophi (Feb 23, 2009)

I rinse chicken but not the other meats. Blake got sick from chicken once.


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

Not, never. I don't rinse anything. I don't even rinse the meat that I eat. Lol!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

The only time I rinse off the meat is if it's gone bad and is slimy or if I took too long packaging it in the hot sun and there are fly eggs on it.









Seriously.


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Lauri & The GangThe only time I rinse off the meat is if it's gone bad and is slimy or if I took too long packaging it in the hot sun and there are fly eggs on it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Ever'buddy over to Lauri's for DINNER!! Stampede!!!























Seriously, Lauri's right. The enzymes in the meat itself, _plus_ the enzymes in the dog's mouth, _plus _the powerful stomach acid of the dog, _PLUS_ the kicks-butt normal gut flora of a dog are geared up to handle eating dead squirrels, rotten bird's eggs, poop, and worse.

I myself am not as brave as Lauri, but I can understand that her dogs do just fine on any occasional meat that might not be considered "people-fresh." Dogs are made for eating yucky stuff.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Another weird thing: Grimm was diagnosed with SIBO when he was on kibble. SIBO means the fecal tests in the lab showed his own bacteria had an overgrowth. He had very frequent diarrhea or soft pudding poops. His pancreas was fine, CBC was normal. He just had his own gut flora growing out of control. In Germany, you cannot get the drug used to treat this is USA (Tylan powder) from the doggy vet for your dog. We tried every antibiotic the fecal lab screen suggested might work. None of the antibiotics helped for more than a few days, if at all. 

I was scared to switch him to raw, I thought: Oh, no! Wouldn't that be adding even MORE bacteria to the mix?? I tried it anyway.

No more pudding poops. No more liquid poops. Perfect poops every time. *No more bacterial overgrowth in his gut. He had had SIBO for nearly a year while on kibble, and no antibiotics helped. The raw somehow set his flora back where it needed to be*. I don't understand this







at all... but it worked for Grimm.


----------



## DrDoom (Nov 7, 2007)

Bear has definitely changed as far as poops, for sure! His are ALMOST ALWAYS solid now, BUT he does occasionaally have a thin film of liquid over them now. I would definitely NOT call them "dry", but "solid" is a good word for sure.


----------



## FourIsCompany (Jan 29, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Lauri & The GangThe only time I rinse off the meat is if it's gone bad and is slimy or if I took too long packaging it in the hot sun and there are fly eggs on it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you! (I think) LOL That's what I thought, I just wanted to check to make sure! 

Thanks for all the input!


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: BrightelfEver'buddy over to Lauri's for DINNER!! Stampede!!!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Hey - your DOGS would love eating here!!

People food I handle differently.


----------

